# Midwest C.O.D.



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a great turn out . We ended up with 40 teams today . Thanks to everyone for coming out . Here are the results .

1st pl. - Imler & Mullett with 5 fish weighing 13.76# , good for $780.00
2nd pl. - Hite & Caudill with 5 fish weighing 12.70# , good for $500.00
3rd pl. - Roush & Roush with 4 fish weighing 12.67# , good for $340.00
4th pl. - Yarnell & Southan with 5 fish weighing 12.62# , good for $250.00
5th pl. - Smith & Hall with 5 fish weighing 12.35# , good for $198.00
6th pl. - Wilson & Mead with 5 fish weighing 11.24# , good for $156.00
7th pl. - Guyer & Quinn with 5 fish weighing 10.26# , good for $130.00
8th pl. - Britt & Kouth with 5 fish weighing 9.93# , good for $96.00
9th pl. - Davis & Walton with 5 fish weighing 8.87# , good for $70.00

1st pl. BB went to the team of Roush & Roush with a 6.32# LM good for $280
2nd pl. BB went to the team of Imler & Mullett with a 4.41# Sm good for $120

Points and full field standings will be posted Monday on our divisions website . See everyone at our next event on May 6th at Indian Lake . If you couldnt make it out today , its not to late ! Only your best 4 tournament finishes count for your year end points total so feel free to come to our next event .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Forgot to add that I was happy to finally meet some of the members of this site that I have spoken to on here . Glad to have you with our circuit this year . If you have any questions , concerns or feedback both positive or negative dont hessitate to shoot me a pm or give me a call .


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I had a nice fish die on me today, I didn't know what happened. Took it home and seems as if it tried to spit up a fish and it got stuck and caused it to die. Oh well I feel bad but did everything I could do. I heard it jumping around alot in the livewell so I put my pump on manual. I don't know, i guess it was just one of those things. The bad part is it was almost 5lbs. I sure hope this is the last fish I kill this year.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a good tournament 6.32 wow nice fish. Dang marshall sorry to hear that and cool pictures.


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

Great job Will and Marshall! What type of fish is that in its mouth? A shiner?


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW.... talk about some close weights...... Congrads to the winners.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Phil.... How many smallmouth and Largemouth were caught?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job Marshall. Sorry to hear about the fish dying, it happens sometimes.


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Man what a well ran tournament. 

It was nice to finally meet you Phil and it was good to see you again Marshall. Now that Alum is over I cant wait to fish Indian and Deer Creek.

Congrats to all the top finishers.

Raker


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I have to say Phil and Gabe do a great job with the tourneys. Not a bad payout either. Phil, I hope you got some rest, you were a wipped pup. Chris, it was nice to see you and your dad. Indian will be tough for me. I don't know that lake very well. I forgot to mention earlier, congrats to the winners and nice job to everyone else. Garry The winners had smallies, there were a lot of largemouth brought in though.


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

What a great tourney. Thanks to everyone who came out and helped us grow even larger this year. Alot of fish brought to the scales, too bad we didn't contribute much. I was expecting mostly smallies this time of year, however I'd say it was about 50/50. Next week should be even better. See everyone at Indian.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Did your falgpole make it through the tournament? I would have pulled it out and thrown it in the watter, along with a nice string of curse words.

Ha!


----------



## BassAngla20 (May 9, 2004)

Seems you and Willis had some bad luck. Sorry to hear about it. Im fresh back from vacation though and ready to catch some freshwater fish  (we'll see if i remember how, lol.)

Hope to talk to ya soon, 

Nick


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Complete results and points standings posted on our divisions website . Again , thanks to everyone that came out . Im sorry that happend to you Marshall . I would have personally never looked in its throat myself . I guess that I will defenatly remember this when I have a similar problem myself in the future . I know how well you try to take care of your fish while they are contained in your live well and know how you must have felt . I thought that if I made a smart comment about it , it may get you to let up on yourself about something you had no control over . I would like to say that this is a part of tournament fishing as well as recreational fishing . Sometimes you just cannot prevent mother nature from takeing matters into her own hands .  If I offended anyone with the comment that I made , ( Did you try to give it mouth to mouth) I would have to say "get over it " ! I do not feel that this was unsportsman like at all . It definatly brough a smile to a guys face who's hart was broken , no not because the penalty cost him and his partner over$400.00 but because he lost a fish ! We strive to have a 100% live release at all our events . We have one of the strictest penalties for weighing in a dead fish of any tournament circuit around to help insure that everyone does their part to kep these fish alive . Keep up the great efforts guys !  See everyone at the next event at Indian Lake on May 6th . Remember to get their early . We will stop registration at 6:15 am sharp , no exceptions .


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

You da man Phil!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I still had an awesome day and can't wait for the open this weekend to see if I can find a few fish again. Im done dwelling on a dead fish its time to forget about it and fish the next tourney.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are some pics from the event , enjoy .


----------

